# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Shpenzimet e mia v1.0 beta

## soft-master

Kam shkruar këtë program thjesht për të provuar SQL në lidhje me bazën e të dhënave dhe C#. Dmth, shkurt, ky është një program i krijuar në C# ku të dhënat ruhen në një skedar _mdb_.

Informacione për programin:
Ky program mban shpenzimet tuaja personale. Dmth, mund të shtoni produktet që përdorni dhe të shënoni shpenzimet që bëni. Pastaj programi ju raporton se sa është totali i shpenzimeve, sa shpenzime janë bërë, filtrime mes datave. Këtë program mund ta përdorin përdorues të ndryshëm duke hyrë me përdoruesin dhe fjalëkalimin personal.
Siç e shihni, programi është akoma në versionin beta :buzeqeshje: .
Mirëpres sygjerime apo ndonje raport për gabime që mund të ketë programi.

Linku:
Shkarko nga Rapidshare

P.S.: Duhet të keni të instaluar .NET Framework >= 2.0

----------


## elthox

Te lumshin duart soft-master, 
"Shpenzimet e Mia" eshte nje program shume i perdorshem, dhe i nevojshem per perdorime personale. I duhet çdo kujt.
Do te ishte pak me mire sikur te kishte nje interface pak me te lehte per perdoruesin, megjithese nuk mund te quhet e veshtire aktualja 
however it's good  :shkelje syri:

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Ej softmaster ,sa kohe duhet per te bere nji progrtam te tille , dhe pse shum programe kerkojne Net Framework.

----------


## soft-master

> Ej softmaster ,sa kohe duhet per te bere nji progrtam te tille , dhe pse shum programe kerkojne Net Framework.


Për programin mu deshën rreth 3 dit. Por ishte hera parë qe krijoja një aplikacion me komanda SQL nga kodi i .NET (konkretisht C#). Gjithsesi, për nga përbërja është shumë i thjeshtë, pasi ka komanda SQL të cilat sjellin nje DataTable, dhe pastaj e manipuloj tabelën sipas qejfit.

.NET Framework është libraria që ofron Microsoft për të ekzekutuar programet. Ajo ka versione të ndryshme dhe tani besoj se i fundit është ai 3.5. .NET Framework mund të konceptohet dhe si një makinë virtuale që ekzekuton programet. Unë kam përdorur Visual Studio 2005 dhe për të ekzekutuar shumicën e programeve që bëhen nga Visual Studio 2005, duhet .NET Framework >= 2.0. Gjithesi, ka dhe shumë programe që kërkojne vesionin 3.5.

----------


## Olsir

Programi eshte shume i mire. Mua do me hy shume ne pune per te mbajtur shenim shpenzimet qe bej. Po do ishte me mire sikur te kishte ndonje opsion per modifikimin e te dhenave psh: 
- kur shtoj shpenzimet mund te kem bere ndonje gabim dhe dua ta heq, mesa pash ky opsion nuk egziston.


Mgjtht si fillim ishe tull fare. Te lumshin duart.

----------


## viganv

Beje upload tek sendspace.com plz!.

----------


## soft-master

> Beje upload tek sendspace.com plz!.


http://www.sendspace.com/file/qexofg

----------


## soft-master

Faleminderit për sygjerimin Olsir. Do mundohem ta modifikoj sa më shpejt dhe të sjell ndonje të re

----------


## elthox

> Programi eshte shume i mire. Mua do me hy shume ne pune per te mbajtur shenim shpenzimet qe bej. Po do ishte me mire sikur te kishte ndonje opsion per modifikimin e te dhenave psh: 
> - kur shtoj shpenzimet mund te kem bere ndonje gabim dhe dua ta heq, mesa pash ky opsion nuk egziston.
> 
> 
> Mgjtht si fillim ishe tull fare. Te lumshin duart.



Mbeshtes mendimin e Olsir, madje perveç "update" edhe opsioni "delete", eshte i nevojshem. :i qetë: 

Ne cdo aplikacion windows-i ose web qe ruan te dhenat ne bazen e te dhenave, jane tashme nje standart funksionet insert, update dhe delete. Ose e thene ndryshe, kudo qe ka insert duhet te kete dhe delete, perndryshe nuk mund te pastrosh kurre databas-in. ( nga nje panel admin-i ose personal)  :shkelje syri: 
Ne raste te veçanta (me shume te dhena), kjo sjell keqadministrim te databas-it, pasi tejmbushet... 

Duke iu referuar programit "Shpenzimet e Mia", mbase dikush deshiron ta perdore programin "Shpenzimet e Mia" vetem per periudha te caktuara kohore, psh. shpenzimet e nje viti ose te nje muaji, nderkohe qe shpenzimet  e tjera duhet te fshihen nga baza e te dhenave. prandaj qe edhe ketu do te ishte e nevojshme.

Hej soft-master, mos ma ver re  :buzeqeshje: , po na e nxir shpejt ate versionin e ri, OK?

----------


## esatiu

Pershendetje soft-master
Esat Pllana 16 vjeq - Mitrovice
kam gati 4 vite qe ja kom nis me u mar me programim gjegjsisht vb.net  dhe ngapak c#(shum pak)

para disa dite ni kusheri me tha "po du me hap nje shitore a mundesh te m,a besh nje program per shitore", Une nuk kam shkuar ne asnje kurs por vetem nga interneti jam mesuar

ne kete program kam ber 1 jave  kam marr nje baz ne akses dhe programim e kam punuar ne vb.net tani do ta bej upload ta shihni dhe ju.

----------


## esatiu

me falni per momentin smund ta qes programim
esati22@gmail.com
falm per mirkuptim

----------


## Olsir

> Pershendetje soft-master
> Esat Pllana 16 vjeq - Mitrovice
> kam gati 4 vite qe ja kom nis me u mar me programim gjegjsisht vb.net  dhe ngapak c#(shum pak)
> 
> para disa dite ni kusheri me tha "po du me hap nje shitore a mundesh te m,a besh nje program per shitore", Une nuk kam shkuar ne asnje kurs por vetem nga interneti jam mesuar
> 
> ne kete program kam ber 1 jave  kam marr nje baz ne akses dhe programim e kam punuar ne vb.net tani do ta bej upload ta shihni dhe ju.


Shoku per te bere nje program Full qe te nevojitet shume do kohe dhe nge. Kot ktej si shesin nga 200 e ca Euro.

----------


## esatiu

Ja ku e vendosa programin ja hedhni ni shiqim
http://rapidshare.com/files/133114803/shitore.zip.html

----------


## elthox

> Ja ku e vendosa programin ja hedhni ni shiqim
> http://rapidshare.com/files/133114803/shitore.zip.html


Te ky linku nuk ekzistonte me dosja...
Nqs mundesh, beje upload edhe njehere se mbase po te japim ndonje mendim  :shkelje syri: 

Me pelqen qe ke filluar programimin vete me iniciativat e tua, sepse asgje nuk eshte e pamundur (qofte edhe vete)!

Respekte, elthox

----------


## BHGod

@ esatiu

Them se duhet te hapesh nje teme personale nese ke si synim qe te shperndash programin tend, te pakten per respekt te postuesit te pare.

----------


## esatiu

ky link funksionon
http://rapidshare.com/files/133408290/shitore.zip.html

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Soft-master ke bere nje pune te mire po e shifja me vemendje mund te sygjeroja nje gje mundesine per te futur vleften e parave qe ndodhen ne banke apo ne shtepi per ata qe nuk kane edhe per te bere zbritje per te pare sasine e parave te ngelura edhe gjithashtu nje mundesi per te shtuar te ardhura jo vetem shpenzime e di qe kjo e ben pak me te komplikuar programin po do ishte sygjerim I mire

Ardi

----------


## little-boy

Soft-master, Programi eshte shum funksional mundohu aty ku ke nje fush shpenzimet per artikull, mundohu qe at fush ta besh cobmbo Box (Me i marr Artikujt e regjistruara),  edhe nje sygjerim do e kisha une: Verejta se ne Bazen e te dhenave db.mdb ke koduar Username-in me Algorimin e Cezarit (Zevendesim Shkronjash), qe eshte shum pak i sigurt,  perdor nje Alogoritem me te sigurt p.sh Kodimi me Modul qe eshte keshtu dishka

----
for(i=0;i++,i<length(username))
username = char(pozita)+qelsi
i=i+1

-----

----------


## BHGod

A mund te postoni nje foto te ketij programit, per ata qe nuk e kane instaluar?

----------


## mastersoft

> ky link funksionon
> http://rapidshare.com/files/133408290/shitore.zip.html


linku eshte fshire

----------

